# SiG P229 LE Model 40S&W - Reworked



## timberwolf682 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know how to post pictures but I can send you to links to my latest Sig revamp.

[]Sig Sauer P229 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

[]Sig Sauer P229 rt | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Sig Sauer P229 006a | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Hope you like the pictures. Its a great shooter. I did the revamp for my son who just retired from the Navy. His gift from me.


----------



## Timowen1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I was wondering if when you restored this pistol if the frame was done original? The one I have is almost eight years old but still looks brand new. Found it at a local guns store Jan. 14. I was told that the frame was a factory finish, but I'm not sure.
Build date was june 6 2005. I called sig and even with the serial number they said they could not give me any info because the build date was just before they started building in their US factory so they had no records. All I wanted from Sig was info on the finish but the rep didn't know anything about the older guns. It is a German gun,or at least that's what is stamped on the frame. It's a P229 .40 S&W. The spare mag still had factory grease on it and the used mag had only very minor wear, you actually have to look for the lines on the mag to see the wear marks. The barrel had less wear than my Sig Pro that has only had about 150 rounds shot through it. I would love to get some info on this gun as to what Sig called this frame color, how many were made, etc.


----------



## timberwolf682 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, the pistol when restored was of course torn completely down. The frame was durakoted in 'gunmetal' color and the slide in 'flat black'. It is the original frame for the pistol as well as most of the parts. I did have all the parts added as noted on the picture as well as a spring and pin kit. Interesting comment concerning the SiGPRO vs P229 wear markings - these are normal. I have 4 PROs and each seem to have a similar but slightly different wear pattern. my SP2009 has the least wear markings of any of my SiGs - PROs or conventional. SiGs built in Germany (all metal models) will have the alpha date markings as well as proof marks. Some SiGs will ID with country markings on the frame or slide as well (e.g., Germany, Swiss).


----------

